# Piano Instructors



## LavenderSugar

I have had a lot of trouble finding piano instructors in the area I live. I don't find I am looking in the right places I guess. Anyone's anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Lunasong

You didn't indicate what level you are at. These are general recommendations for beginners to intermediate players.

1. Try a music store. Stop in and look at the postings on the bulletin board. The store may have private teachers on staff.
2. Try a community or local college music department. Ask, call, or email the piano professor. Look on the BB here also. Note who is advertising to be accompanists for students. These people can give recommendations for any level and may even teach. Music major students range from keyboard beginners to expert level.
3. Ask a local high school band or choir director. They may know someone in the community.
4. Sometimes the local church organist or pianist also gives lessons.


----------



## Krummhorn

I echo precisely what Lunasong has stated above .. :clap:

A few websites to possibly help in your search:

Piano Teachers.com,

Piano Teachers Directory

Kh


----------



## LavenderSugar

I am pretty much the beginner. I have had a few lessons, I think about 12 or 15.


----------



## Lunasong

I commend you for wanting to learn more about piano and music, and your desire to take lessons. Best wishes.


----------



## LavenderSugar

I really want to learn both piano and theory but finding instructors has been difficult. The instructor I had before taught piano, theory and got you ready for your royal conservatory levels I guess it is. But he would burn through the lessons and say it was all good on to the next step....I did not really share his confidence I guess and That put me off. But he has been the closest to everything I am looking for.


----------



## LavenderSugar

Actually I would just love to be able to play a piece and get lost in the music, or just improvise without thinking about it and get lost in, get carried away the moment.


----------



## LavenderSugar

I guess I should start with the fact that I live in Canada! Thank you Krummhorn, they look like great links otherwise.


----------



## Lunasong

When you interview or audition your teacher (yes, they may offer to give a free lesson) make sure he or she knows your goals as stated above. Bring the books you've worked with before, but every teacher makes you buy a new book 
Once you select a teacher, commit to taking at least 4 lessons. This will provide a natural break if you decide not to continue with this teacher, but should be enough time to decide if you two will work together well.


----------



## LavenderSugar

This last instructor wanted first and last months payment up front and monthly payments. Albeit not his fault, but he got sick with no lessons for a month, and did not offer make up lessons or a refund.


----------



## Lunasong

I don't think it's unusual for the teacher to request a lump payment per month. This is another reason why it's a good idea to initially agree to four lessons (trial). It protects you from continuing with a teacher that doesn't suit you, or teaches you what they want instead of what you want, because you've already paid up front.


----------

